# Necromunda items on ebay (UK only)



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've got a couple of Necromunda lots on ebay at the moment for UK bidders only. 

Goliath Gang 15 models - Item number: 180633160583

&

Bounty Hunter - Item number: 180633154786

Cheers,

Dobbins


----------

